# Anyone up for some horse trading?



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Post up or PM what you got to trade. Someone might jump on it and put it to good use, especially if you have a lot of one thing.

I'll start.

Lot of different wood blanks. Too much to list, so if there is something you want/need, send a PM.

I can cast blanks if you need a color. 

I have a few alligator jawbones. If needed, we could work out the details and I will cast it for you if you don't have the supplies or time. Just let me know the colors.

Cholla cactus. Same as the jawbones, if you need them cast, I can do it as well.

I have some pine cones, not the tiny ones but might hold on to them for another mini vase/box. I don't know 100%. LOL

I really don't know what I'm looking for LOL Nothing really but offhand if you got extra hardware (kits) they always have a use for me or one of the kids. I guess just looking for fun or maybe try something new. Just getting over this bug and feel like doing something, just don't know what


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Looking forward to the replies


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've got lots of fresh cut trees - sycamore, Texas elm and pecan.

will have more elm, sweet gum and hickory soon.

willing to sell/trade logs, half logs, bowl blanks or spindle blanks. 

these are all OLD trees with very tight grain. The white ash tree I took out of this site was over 100 years old.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have oak 1"x1"x? (up to 42") for pen blanks. Will trade for anything hand made.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

How about something like this??? LOL
Even cut this one to size


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

hmmmm, can't judge a book by the cover...let's see whats inside


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> hmmmm, can't judge a book by the cover...let's see whats inside


LOL They always start out as a Ugly Duckling


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I worked on them for a good while today. Sharp tools required is a understatement. Dull out HSS in a minute. Got the shape I like and sanded to 220 (easy to see the scratches). Still have room to change the shape if I think about it some but otherwise just keep sanding. I put the hardware on it to photo. I used bushings this time and wanted to double check for the fitting as well.
I'll take it apart Saturday and start the wet sanding process. No need for any type finish. Solid with a nice weight.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Bill, that is real nice !


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Here it is MM to 12,000

Could still spend some time with a polish cream but happy as is now. Had to take the photo in the shade as any direct light was bouncing around in the resin


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow, that is beautiful!

Is that some of the turquoise pieces I sent you in a horse trade?
I think I may have more if you want them.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Yes Sir it is some of the bigger pieces. Fits very well on pens.

BTW, Congrats on the boat job. I have not kept up on the thread but those look very nice.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks, I wasn't looking for a job but I think I am really going to like this one. Learning a lot and may get a chance to work on PT-309 in the museum in Fredericksburg.


----------

